# Shipping



## chimanis (Mar 16, 2011)

I need to send a small shipment (1 large suitcase) by surface from the south of England to the Silver Coast. I'd welcome advice on the best way of doing this. 

Thanks


----------



## The Hog (Mar 8, 2013)

Try Worldwide Parcel Services Ltd | Courier Services and Parcel Delivery
I've used them and found them to be very competitive.
It is usually DHL that delivers the item.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

The link given for a parcel of 100cm X 50cm X 50cm would cost £65.98 plus Vat for 20kilo

The same size parcel of 100cm X 50cm X 50cm and 20 kilo using pharosparcel.com would cost £23.80 plus vat. Pharosparcels use UPS and that price is good upto 30kilo. 

We use Pharosparcels a couple of times each month.

Fred


----------



## chimanis (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## chimanis (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you. Sounds a lot less than I was expecting.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Apart from Pharos as Janina k recommends we will often get quotes from, as it's all online as well, 
Cheap courier quotes for parcel delivery - UK wide service, to Europe & International Shipping | Parcel Monkey
Parcel Delivery Services | Book UPS, TNT & DHL courier services with Transglobal Express

note most won't accept an actual suitcase it must be boxed


----------



## chimanis (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you. That's useful to know.


----------



## Kerrie82 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hiya.

Have you thought about unaccompanied baggage at the airport? You check it in just before your other items and then you know it's going to arrive, if not with you, very shortly after you. 

I wish i'd known more about it before i went with a shipping company.

Thanks.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

https://www.sendmybag.com/


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

RichardHenshall said:


> https://www.sendmybag.com/


£30 FOR 30 KGS....NOT BAD:clap2:


----------

